# First Time in Chicago



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

So I'm traveling to Chicago for the first time at the end of August (5 days, 4 nights) and I'm wondering if you guys have any suggestions for things to do, places to see and where to eat. I'm traveling with my sister (22), my mom (47), and my grandma(72). I'm 26. None of us have ever been there before. We are staying near Grant Park. We are taking a train there so we won't have a car to get around.
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've only been to Chicago a few times, and only twice to really go around and sight-see. When I went a few years ago with my friend and her mom, we went to a lot of the typical tourist-y attractions, but it was a lot of fun. I definitely suggest the Field Museum and Shedd Aquarium. We also went to two zoos (Lincoln Park Zoo, which is free, pay for parking only; and Brookfield Zoo, which isn't free, but is REALLY nice and has a ton of animals). And we went to the Sears Tower, Navy Pier, Legoland, and a few other stores and places. Hope you guys have a good trip!


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> I've only been to Chicago a few times, and only twice to really go around and sight-see. When I went a few years ago with my friend and her mom, we went to a lot of the typical tourist-y attractions, but it was a lot of fun. I definitely suggest the Field Museum and Shedd Aquarium. We also went to two zoos (Lincoln Park Zoo, which is free, pay for parking only; and Brookfield Zoo, which isn't free, but is REALLY nice and has a ton of animals). And we went to the Sears Tower, Navy Pier, Legoland, and a few other stores and places. Hope you guys have a good trip!


Those are some great suggestions! Thanks


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

My friend who's been there several times recommends the boat tours.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

The Sears Tower (Not Willis Tower. I still refuse to call it that!) SkyDeck experience is absolutely amazing. My boyfriend took me there in December and even on a somewhat cloudy day, the view was outstanding. The only downside was that when we went the line was pretty long and we ended up waiting for almost 2 hours, but I personally think it was completely worth it. Plus it's under $20 per person, unless of course you want to buy the extra "fast pass" that allows you to skip ahead in line. 

It's also a must to get some deep dish pizza. Lou Malnati's, Gino's East, and Giordano's are some of the best, but I'm definitely partial to Lou Malnati's.


----------



## kcgirl62 (Jul 26, 2012)

I defiantly recommend Navy Pier! The fun house they have there is super fun and i'm obsessed with it! Also go on the Ferris Wheel. Sears Tower is super fun to! Also go to Millennium Park. I'm not sure if baseball is still on but Cubs game are really fun. Also I don't know if your grandma could do it but the Segway tours are super duper fun! At Shedd make sure you see the beluga show, jellies, and maybe a 4D movie!


----------

